# HSN.com



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Couple of things on clearance that you might be able to modify... I got a couple of the 5 foot mummy. Watch shipping...


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG! those mummies are a great deal! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DoubleX said:


> OMG! those mummies are a great deal! Thanks for letting us know!


Hey, guess who just bought one of those mummies...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a bunch... I figured they could also do duty as a spider victim if I flipped it upside down and web it.


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Dang. I wish I had a job. How long do you think the will be on sale? My birthday is coming up...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet find! thanks!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Well last night there were a few other things up there but now they are gone. So I don't imagine long.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Got em... look good. Very, very light, solid foam. Will need to anchor down. good buy..

Also bought the Boiling cauldron.. 100% junk. I will rip the little fogger out and use it for something.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got my mummy on Thursday. Very much a good deal for the $30 sale price I paid for it. It's definitely NOT worth the non-sale price HSN was charging though. It's just made up of foam, cheesecloth and a plywood base.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> It's just made up of foam, cheesecloth and a plywood base.


I think I may have a date with some foam and/or chicken wire and some stained cheescloth...


----------

